# New ATV Tires



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

Has anyone seen the black mumba tires? nice but heavy


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I think there is a thread about these tires somewhere, I don't think they would be worth the money, and you would need lots of power to go anywhere with them.


----------



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

but they look good! :haha: but i think i will stick with my silverbacks.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is the other thread where they were talked about

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9140


----------

